# Universal Mummy



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Just got the news that Universal has approved the Mummy sculpt. Dave sent photos of a painted casting of the original sculpt for me to post. 

Here's something to keep you interested:










From the rear:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Now,Thats for me!alexander


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok...now that I've composed myself...(and changed my shorts) of course now the questions ...When is the tentative release for this beauty?... Is it 1/8 scale?
Who sculpted it and who's doing the Box Art?....let me catch my breath
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwwwww no fair!! All I have is little red crosses!!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris PM SENT
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Thank you Mr. Mcdee sir!! :wave: It's FANTASTIC!!!!
I gotta get me one of dese!!!!!

Chris:woohoo:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wahey! Moebius did do the sarcophagus after all! Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Now that is a seriously cool looking kit! Way to go Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

In the early eighties David Fisher painted one and he added dirt coming out from Karloff's feet. If I can find the photo I'll post it as it had a dark color scheme.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

YES!!!!! THANK YOU FRANK!
styrene prices are gonna hike like mad soon, but when the kits look like this, theyre worth it!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

That cobra and those tablets look awfully familiar.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was hoping it would be something like the Janus kit. I'm not dissapointed. You will have a real winner Frank!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Cant wait to see what other Universal goodies are in store for us. Great job Frank! This series was long overdue. It will be wonderful to have good styrene kits that arnt just repops of the aurora ( not that those arnt great) but this is a really nice breath of "fresh air'


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow!

Really nice!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Now thats cool. I wonder if I can kit bash it with my Dark Horse Mummy?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The face on that sarcophagus is an excellent likeness of Boris!! I bet tutankhamen wishes he had the same sculptor!! I don't suppose he really cares too much these days.......

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES !!!!! that is super nice . Frank , it just keeps getting better and better . 
that is a MUST have kit . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm sure some modelers will scratch build a more elaborate funeral room aroung the sarcophagus and mummy.It would be inteesting if the kit was in the same scale as the Three Stooges of Polar Lights.Ha!


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Holy golden asp, that is outrageous !!!
Got to have it, Got to have it, Got to have it, Got to have it !!!! :thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a painted build-up of a resin copy of the original master sculpt, not the actual styrene kit that will be developed from this master sculpt.
The finished styrene kit may be smaller than this master and may differ slightly in some minor details, however the styrene kit will be as close to the pictures as we can make it.

The built-up will be on display at our Wonderfest booth in Louisville on July19 & 20.

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Another beautiful kit to look forward to. 
Who sculpted this? Who painted it? Their names should figure prominently in any publicity involved. My hat is off to these artists (and my shoes and socks, my black tee-shirt....oh, hey, maybe I should stop right there).
Anyway - nicely done by all!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

This will be a nice alterntive for the people who could not aford or find the Janus kit. Looks great can't wait to get my hands on the new kits


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW! What a great looking kit! Can't wait to add it to the collection. Thanks for giving us a look-see!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> This is a painted build-up of a resin copy of the original master sculpt, not the actual styrene kit that will be developed from this master sculpt.
> The finished styrene kit may be smaller than this master and may differ slightly in some minor details, however the styrene kit will be as close to the pictures as we can make it.
> 
> The built-up will be on display at our Wonderfest booth in Louisville on July19 & 20.
> ...


Dave,
Is this at 1/8 scale? What a BEAUTY!!! I will be getting a few of these for sure!

MMM


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

That's incredible. Can't wait to see how it translates to styrene.

Did I miss the answer to the question about scale?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bama style cover please!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

At this rate, Moebius is going to have to include additional instructions in each kit. Here's a sample.

1. read instructions completely before assembly.
2. test fit all parts without glue.
3. if your wife complains about buying yet another great model....... :thumbsup:

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Resin casting is about 1/6 scale - it stands about 14 inches tall...that translates into about 9 lb of resin! 

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did I hear right?...That this might be released for Halloween??:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

What a WOW kit, and fabulous paint job !! :woohoo:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Did I hear right?...That this might be released for Halloween??:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I wish, but I don't see that happening....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Released in time for Christmas or early next year.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Take note of where the bandages are located on the figure, then compare to the original Aurora Mummy... cool, huh?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the callbacks to the aruora on the figure and base are very cool... very nice homage!
"he went for a little walk!"

who sculpted it?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Gabriel Marquez,, and yeah....it's going to look cool beside the Original, the comparative similarities is a nice touch, and it would be neat if this trend were to adapt itself to upcoming kits as well :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Fantastic looking sculpt!!! Say, Frank, if all of your Universal stuff is going to be _this_ good I hope we see _all_ of the classic Universal monsters stuff redone - Moebius style. Excellent sculpt and paintjob. Keep it comin'!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

That is so cool!!! A definte addition t the collection. Can't wait......but will.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Look for release of the Styrene kit in the first half of 2009

Dave


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice looking kit!!! :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Over at the Clubhouse someone mentioned an "optional" outstretched arm might be included. Yes? No?

Thanks,

James (at Work)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There are no optional parts planned for the Mummy.

Dave


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I too am excited for this kit, I hope the box is great as well. I suggest whoever does the covers for monster bash or monsters from the vault magazine should be aproached about the box cover. This may be nitpicking on this kit, But i think I would have prefered the mummy walking out of the very well done sarcophagus. It does not give the impresion of a living momment in time. Isnt this mummy suposed to be ready to get up and walk, how is he gonna do that if his legs are all wrapped together. will he hop out of his box and grab the scroll of Toth and Hop out of the tent ? that would change the actors line in the film from "He went for a little walk" to "He went for a little hop"


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> There are no optional parts planned for the Mummy.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the quick reply.

James (at Work)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That would mean an extra Mummy altogether if both options were offered.:freak:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Is this going to be a styrene kit? Looks better than the Janus version!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, this is going to be a real eye popper!:thumbsup: I'm voting for Cdub to do the artwork.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Yes, this is going to be a real eye popper!:thumbsup: I'm voting for Cdub to do the artwork.


I'll second that! It'd be great if Chris did ALL their box art. It would become collectible in its own right. 

Chris.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

*Wow*

Well this should bring me out of my modeling slump. Thanks this is even better then the Auroa. But I still want an Auroa also. When is this due out must save must save. Divorce the wife must save money for kit. Oh sorry I got carried away.
:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

This will be a very nice chunk of plastic! I'm saving for it now...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

When Frank showed me the unpainted casting, I was in awe. The detail is wonderful. I can't wait to see it in styrene. It'll surely be a very popular kit.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> When Frank showed me the unpainted casting, I was in awe. The detail is wonderful. I can't wait to see it in styrene. It'll surely be a very popular kit.


Any idea when Moebius will release this fantastic kit. I feel the way id in the sixty's when new kits were announced. happy joy joy.:freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dracula said:


> Any idea when Moebius will release this fantastic kit. I feel the way id in the sixty's when new kits were announced. happy joy joy.:freak:


Sorry, I don't have any info on a release date yet. I'll put the info on the Moebius site and post something here, as soon as I know something.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mummy will be a second quarter 2009 release.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If this is done in 1/8 scale...I'm getting a few, one to build from the box... One I'm going to bash with the Original Aurora Mummy and add the outstretched arm and open an eye...:thumbsup: What do you guys think?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> Mummy will be a second quarter 2009 release.
> 
> Dave


Great news!! :woohoo:
I know we cause you grief here sometimes Dave , but we have nothing but the highest respect for you mate!:wave:

Great idea Denis! :thumbsup: That's another one I'd never even contemplated. It'll be interesting to see the results!!

Chris.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> If this is done in 1/8 scale...I'm getting a few, one to build from the box... One I'm going to bash with the Original Aurora Mummy and add the outstretched arm and open an eye...:thumbsup: What do you guys think?
> Mcdee


Great idea. Joy joy. The mummy is coming. next year great timing. I will be divorced and have a mummy kit.:woohoo:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Mcdee , check out the one i did in the myphotos . i repositioned the Aurora Mummy and used the PL Mummy sarcophagus . worked out fairly well .
so i do think ya got a good idea there old chum ! 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beck...That looks incredible! This is the same idea I'd like to do for the Moebius model...:thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Mcdee . i had a lot of fun doing that one .
the good thing about the Moebius kit is you won't have to 
reposition the legs and the sarcophagus looks dead on to the one in the movie . 
hb


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

WOW! 

Simply a stunning sculpt and the detail is amazing. I hope you don't lose much of that in cutting the kit.

Beautiful relief of Thoth on the back wall. Very accurate and very much in keeping with a real tomb. Most of the time you see Anubis, which is accurate (he was the lord of the dead and embalming) but Thoth is also very important and you rarely see him depicted in the movies or other pop culture stuff.

I can't wait for this one!


----------

